# Where can a guy get ahold of some Rhodium?



## skyline27 (Jan 15, 2008)

Is there any rhodium in computer scrap? Where is it?


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 15, 2008)

Cat converters


----------



## Lou (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a few grams I'd be willing to sell


----------



## markqf1 (Jan 16, 2008)

The $20,000.00 ?


----------



## Froggy (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok, I would pay $20,000 to find more rhodium than whats in cats,,, anybody have a list of stuff that has rhodium in it in lrg amounts?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 17, 2008)

Froggy, Google - rhodium uses

The worst website I've ever seen. The rhodium he's talking about is in plating solutions. You can buy a tutorial for only $300. The last time I got rhodium out of a plating solution, I used powdered magnesium. That'll be $300, please.

http://rhodiumsolution.com/


----------



## Froggy (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmm, seems like its just a coating for everything, wonder how much x-ray film it takes to make 1 oz. ? Havnt found anything in bulk yet....


----------



## Lino1406 (Jan 18, 2008)

50000 light years above, straight vertical
line from Australia' there is... the Rhodium star!!!


----------



## shadybear (Jan 18, 2008)

The platinum group metal (PGM) rhodium is obtained almost exclusively as a byproduct of primary platinum mining in the Merensky Reef and UG2 geologic formations of southern Africa. Thus the supply of new rhodium is almost completely dependent on the continued mining of platinum in southern Africa; I say, almost, because the second largest source of rhodium is now the recycling of automotive emission control catalytic converters from the U.S., Western Europe, and Japan from the so-called ‘rubber tire mine.’


----------



## shadybear (Jan 18, 2008)

The (un)amazing result is that today GM catalytic converters use less PGMs by far than those of any other competitor, because GM alone has a fully staffed laboratory and a quarter century of continuity in designing the loading of catalytic converters. Everyone else overloads, purposefully they say, to insure compliance and avoid the dreaded “R” word, recall, for emissions problems.

Toyota [NYSE:TM], for example, which has spent a fortune building its green image uses 1.5 grams of rhodium in a typical catalytic converter servicing its V6 engines on cars sold in the U.S. In the same situation of engine size and weight GM uses a maximum of 0.5 grams of rhodium.


----------



## shadybear (Jan 18, 2008)

The Ford Motor Company [NYSE:F] has an absolutely abysmal record of losing money due to the inept sourcing of PGMs. Remember that it was Ford in 2001, which entered into a ‘take-or-pay’ contract for palladium, guaranteeing to pay for the metal in a price range in which the lowest purchase price was $500 an ounce and the highest was $1,000 an ounce. This contract was entered into in the spring of 2001 when palladium hit an all time high of $1,100 an ounce purely due to market manipulation and speculation by producers and funds. In 2003-4 Ford took a write down of one billion dollars to cover its losses incurred by having to utilize $1,000 per ounce palladium when the market was $250 per ounce.

Even as that fiasco was peaking Ford had already begun to outdistance the industry in the amount of PGMs it used in each catalytic converter. The 2004 Lincoln Navigator used, at 2004 prices, more than $1,400 worth of PGMs. Even today, in January 2008, a scrap catalytic converter from a 2004 Lincoln Navigator has a street (first sale from the actual collector of the item) of $750!


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 18, 2008)

Shady,

Where do you get your yield data from? 

Could you share your yield source/data on the various cat models with the forum?

I'm very interested in finding the highest yielding cats for processing.

Steve


----------



## Froggy (Jan 18, 2008)

he got it from a link I posted in an ealier thread, http://goldismoney.info/forums/showthread.php?p=911536 nice job of making it look like his original posting!! :lol:


----------



## shadybear (Jan 18, 2008)

I am not taken anyones words there I just copied it sounded interesting
course if you look probably find other info that disputes this

Still trying to figure out how to make a water solution o 4 specific gravity though


----------



## Lou (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm probably going to call BS on those numbers. They aren't economical, and I am sure they would use the least amount they possibly can. I doubt there's proprietary technology for putting platinum, palladium, and rhodium onto a catalytic converter because it is so simple. I am sure that they employ chemists that know what they are doing, and the places that manufacture such converters probably have their own staff of experts too.


----------



## Froggy (Jan 18, 2008)

I rented a Lincoln Navigator today from the airport ($140), funny it sounded a little louder when I brought it back! I had to exchange it for another one, a different color, bet its going to sound louder also!! :lol: (The 2004 Lincoln Navigator used, at 2004 prices, more than $1,400 worth of PGMs. Even today, in January 2008, a scrap catalytic converter from a 2004 Lincoln Navigator has a street (first sale from the actual collector of the item) of $750! )


----------



## shadybear (Jan 19, 2008)

I was waiting to see if it was true
There is a guy on e-bay selling a course to be invisible
that would help out


----------



## markqf1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Now, I'm not a rocket surgeon but that sounds like pretty good math to me. A couple of months back, I arrived at work and discovered(after starting one up) that someone had cut the converters off of all twelve vehicles that were parked outside overnight. A week or so later it was reported on the local news that theives had stolen the converters from all of the broken down vehicles on I-285(atlanta perimeter)the night before.
Maybe the next generation burglar alarms will have the catalitic converter wired for protection.


----------



## shadybear (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes, the Cat is quickly becoming the fastest money to be made.
You would have to be caught in the act . Once you sell the cat it would be hard to prove it came off a certain vechile.
And even smarter crooks will de-can and sell, considering the amount of cats a 2 or 3 man team could harvest, think car lots they have been lucky so far.


----------



## Froggy (Jan 21, 2008)

I think when gas goes to $4 a gallon this summer I will open a service station In a non-emission testing county. My service improves your fuel milage(2-5 miles a gallon) for the low cost of 9.95 or your money back, this procedure will be riddled with alot of techy slang and jargon,and your exhaust system will be released from the obstructive flows that be( ie honeycomb) etc etc.... said cannisters will reamin entact for appearance sake ,albit a bit lighter and more freeflowing!! :lol: I often wonder if the savings in emissions restrictive cats outweigh having better fuel milage? having better fuel milage is a reduction in emissions all by itself? I wonder if oil company's have anything to do with the cats being on our cars? A properly tuned vehicle doesnt need a cat at all to pass emmisions.


----------



## markqf1 (Jan 21, 2008)

From what I've been told, it is raw (unburned)gas fumes that are the culprit. Seems they have a nasty habit of eating ozone. Carbon dioxide emissions aren't quiet as harmful(supposedly). The fumes coming from a uncapped gas can, in the back of your truck... for a week , cancels the good your converter does for a month. I live in a non-emission testing county myself. The only restriction here is that your vehicle not be too loud. I do have to entertain the argument that better milage may offset
the benefits of cats at lower than operating temps(where they work best). 
If everyone in this county knew that their honeycomb was worth what it seems to be, I'm sure that they would be willing to work a deal.


----------



## shadybear (Jan 22, 2008)

Move to ohio we have no emmissions testing.
A friend of mine told me a few days ago that the local main scrap yard only pays 60 for a gm double.
I take them to minerva myself and got 114 each so
I would say there is room for person with cash to make money here.


----------

